# Looking to get Switch SX OS



## biodante (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi everyone, hope everyone is fine. Im opening this thread to ask if if you guys can recommend a site where I can buy switch sx os with paypal or if anyone have one that can sell it to me. I bought one like 3 months ago from a site that accepted paypal ( I did it via chat with them) but I cant remember where. Also, the sx os isnt transferable right? because Im buying a new one because my switch died completely today :/. Thanks in advance


----------



## larrypretty (Dec 5, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/sx-os-license-where-to-buy.524548/, you can get answer here or just PM me, I know the mod3dscard supports Paypal with the Selly link.


----------



## BIGdoubleD (Dec 12, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/if-you-...ake-you-to-receive-it-from-the-vendor.511908/ you can find the most popular website that we choosed in this link.


----------

